# Known pros and cons on the CarbonDoser EXT5000?



## Old Salty

Please, what are the pros and cons the CarbonDoser EXT5000?

I'm in need of an external CO2 reactor for my 314 gallon tank.

Are there better suggestions? Price IS an issue.

Thanks y'all!


----------

